# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Oxymonacanthus longirostris

## Ricardo P. Vieira

_Oxymonacanthus longirostris_

Família: Monacanthidae (Filefish)
Alimentação: 95% coralívoro (polipos de Acropora, Heliopora, etc...); 5% alguívoro (algas filamentosas)
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 12 cms
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 5
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1 exceptuando alguns sps que são a sua alimentação.
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 2/3

Espécie semelhante: Oxymonacanthus halli, identico ao Oxymonacanthus longirostris difere na mancha preta presente na barbatana caudal que é maior neste do que no longirostris e atinge apenas 7cm enquanto o longirostris atinge 12cm.

Observações:
Embora não seja impossivel de o manter, pois existe vários casos de sucesso em que se adaptem às comidas convencionais, existe uma elevada taxa de mortalidade devido a não adaptação às mesmas, sendo a uníca hipotese, e nem sempre apresenta resultados positivos, a colocação dos mesmos num aquário de grandes dimensões com varias e grandes colonias de sps's de forma a poderem se alimentar e ao mesmo tempo permitir a regeneração dos corais.

(Alguns dados foram baseados do site www.fishbase.org)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Uma "joia" do recife muito exigente no plano alimentar dada a sua grande especificidade. Um desafio complicado.

Aproveito para colocar um elo relativo ao Oxymonacanthus halli do mar vermelho (pode ser que o Júlio os fotografe quando lá for :yb665: ou alguém que lá vá próximamente)

http://www.reeflex.net/eng/0/1968/Ox...s/halli%20.htm

aqui outro mas do Oxymonacanthus longirostris

http://www.reeflex.net/eng/10/433/Ox...ngirostris.htm

aqui um pequeno artigo elucidativo do desafio que constitui (Aficionados de Acroporas, Hydnophoras, e não só...devem abster-se de ler para não lhes dar uma coisa má :EEK!: ... :yb665:  :yb624: )

http://greghiller.com/

e aqui mas outro elo que não muda nada do cenário...alimentar do bicho... :yb665: 

http://www.saltcorner.com/sections/z...hus/Ohalli.htm

enfim não se enquadrará na quase totalidade dos sistemas, será sem dúvida um desafio interessante para alguém muito experiente, que possa fornecer o alimento adequado, ou seja, que tenha um sistema muito amplo onde abundem grandes colónias de Acroporas, Hydonphoras, muito robustas nas quais o impacto de um peixe que delas se alimente não tenha efeito significativo ou expressão, e quem o mantiver não se importe com isso como o caso da pessoa do artigo acima, Greg Hiller.

Já para quem mergulhar, poderá ser um tema muito interessante de fotografar no seu habitat natural e seguramente dará excelentes instantâneos para a nossa Galeria aqui no Reefforum. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Alguns desenvolvimentos interessantes no que diz respeito a este peixe estão a ocorrer no MOFIB (Marine Ornamental Fish and Invert Breeders Association).

Um dos administradores do site (Matt) conseguiu desenvolver um protocolo de transição para comidas preparadas. A taxa de sobrevivência neste momento (salvo erro) anda em torno dos 60 a 80 %.

Para além disse conseguiu criar e por a comer comida preparada os primeiros O.Longirostris criados em cativeiro!!  :EEK!:  
E há mais, os indivíduos que foram desmamados da sua dieta de corais (adultos ou juvenis) parecem perder o interesse nos corais :yb663:  

Para já é um caso isolado, mas será legitimo pensar que dentro de alguns anos O. Longirostris criados em cativeiro podem estar disponíveis nas lojas.

Aqui fica o link para quem quiser passar umas 2 horas a ler o diário desta experiência única, que ainda está a decorrer.

http://www.marinebreeder.org/phpbb/v...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É sem dúvida uma excelente informação que mostra mais um avanço :Pracima: ...excelente o trazeres esta informação ao Reefforum.
Conheço pelo menos um dos intervenientes, Domboski, ou Dominick Cirigliano, e recentemente trocamos impressões sobre os que mantém, pediu-me opinião que lhe dei baseada na experiencia que fui adquirindo com os designados "peixes impossiveis"...mas que não o são, temos é de saber como os manter, descobrir...dá trabalho mas tem as suas compensações e isto sim faz a diferença para preservar o mundo natural...mais uma vez os aquaristas estão lá!

aqui podem ver toda uma colecção de videos sobre as evoluções 

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

